# Toro Recycler mower- question...



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

A customer brought me a Toro Recytcler push mower model 20005. It has a Tecumseh LV195EA 6.5 Hp engine on it. 

Owner said he hit something solid with it and it he shut it off right away. 

Now when you pull the rope to start it , it yanks the handle right out of your hand. 
I thought the flywheel key would be twisted or sheared but its in perfect shape. 

It's self propelled and I took the pulley/blade adapter off the crankshaft, there's a keyway machined into the crankshaft and what appears to be remnants of a key. However, there's no Keyway in the pulley/blade adapter shaft that I slid off??

It kinda appears that the crankshaft may be slightly twisted judging by looking at the keyway milled into the shaft. 

If the shaft was twisted , would that snatch the starter rope out of your hand when you pulled it? 

shouldnt there be a key slot in the pulley/blade adapter shaft to lock it in place with the crankshaft? 

Thanks for the help, 

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, it the shaft is bent that would not cause it to yank the rope from your hand. If the flywheel key is good as you stated, then the problem lies in the blade adapter. It's has an area that is raised and is supposed to lock to the key way on the crankshaft. Chances are this area of the adapter got damaged and the adapter is not holding tight enough to the crankshaft. Replace the blade adapter and torque the blade, this should solve your problem, as long and the flywheel key is in good shape and the flywheel is properly torqued as well.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*30yrtech...*

Thanks 30YR. 

now that you said that, I did notice that when the mower came into the shop, the blade was loose. I tightened it up and tried to start it. it snatched the rope out of my hand, and after I got done cursing at it, I rechecked the blade/adapter again and it was loose again. 

I take it the blade adapter/ wheel drive pulley assembly is supposed to be keywayed onto the crankshaft, is that what your saying? 

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dimark1009 said:


> Thanks 30YR.
> 
> now that you said that, I did notice that when the mower came into the shop, the blade was loose. I tightened it up and tried to start it. it snatched the rope out of my hand, and after I got done cursing at it, I rechecked the blade/adapter again and it was loose again.
> 
> ...


Yes, but it does not use a key in the traditional sense. It's just an area thats pressed into the metal that engages the key way in the shaft, they are easily stripped.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

is that a model with a steel flywheel key? if so, did you check the flywheel to see if it was gouged at all?


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah, it's a steel but the flywheel keyway looks fine. when I looked down on it the flywheel keyway was still perfectly lined up with the crank keyway. Doesnt appear that the flywheel spun on the shaft. 

I'm guessing my problem is underneath the deck with the blade adapter, like 30yeartech describes. 

*30yeartech...*

so If Im understanding you correctly, the blade adapter/drive pulley "shaft" doesnt have a keyway milled into it like a flywheel does. 

It just gets tight when the blade bolt is torqued down by use of the "key"? 

if thats the case maybe I need a whole new blade adapter/drive pulley shaft?


----------



## GDA (Jul 23, 2008)

This sounds just like the model Toro personal pace that I fixed myself over the weekend. Just going to share my info in case it will help... the lower part of my crank is keyed for a blade keyway but one isnt utilized; the blade is torqued to a pulley/blade holding assembly that just slides onto the crank and then is held with another blade press plate on the other side of the blade.

If yours is setup like mine then I'd check the crank for runout. Mine was model 20017 with the same motor and blade assembly as yours based on a quick search on partstree.com. HTH


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dimark1009 said:


> maybe I need a whole new blade adapter/drive pulley shaft?


Yes, thats what I mean by replace the blade adapter. This should take care of your starting problem. If the crankshaft is bent, you may end up with some vibration.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll get a new blade adapter for it, 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Same mower , new question....Toro Recycler*

I have replaced the blade adapter on this mower, the old one had a sheared off key inside the adapter. 

customer said his boy did hit something solid with the mower. 

now... the blade bolt will not stay tight. I have retightened it several times after running it for only a short time. I even put loctite on it this last time. it is the original bolt. 

the mower runs good when the blade is tightened and is sitting on the cement floor, does not vibrate. 

why in the devil does the blade bolt keep coming loose???

any thoughts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have a lock washer on it?? 

That is odd, since the blade adapter and blade cannot spin on the shaft!


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm going to go pick it up again. If it doesnt have a lock washer on already, I'll put one one. 

strange thing is though I did use loctite on it. still came loose.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it takes a solid washer and a lock washer, part#'s 851074 and 850263. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*bolt torque*

would you guys happen to know what the bolt torque is for the blade bolt. I'm going to put the torque wrench on it this time. along with said washers..


----------



## BobsLawnCare (Sep 26, 2021)

I am having the very same issue. Did adding the lock washer solve the problem?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

BobsLawnCare said:


> I am having the very same issue. Did adding the lock washer solve the problem?


It doesn't require a lock-washer. I'd say that replacing the bolt (due to wear from the repeated loosening), *and either *or *both *the hub above, and retaining plate below, the blade, that should solve the problem.
My take on it is that either or both of those parts are deformed (bent), as they're shaped to conform to the blade, and if bent/deformed will allow the blade to wiggle.
Think...if those posts above mention even using thread locker, why would a bolt then loosen? A twisting force must be acting on it. Obviously the blade should be inspected also for damage/wear.


----------

